
China’s internet warriors going to battle over Hong Kong - Leary
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3024223/emergence-and-evolution-chinas-internet-warriors
======
peteretep
Surely there's got to be _some_ cognitive dissonance in having to evade your
own country's censorship to spread your defense of it?

------
SubiculumCode
I'd feel differently if this were Chinese citizens of their own free will
exercising their inalienable human rights and freedom of expression by making
a case to the world, but no, it isn't.

~~~
AFascistWorld
>Chinese citizens of their own free will

I don't know if there are government sponsored campaigns, but the vast
majority of these people are acting spontaneously, you can see people on Weibo
sharing how to register western social media and what to do if suspended,
there are Baidu Tiebas(similar to Google+) dedicated to these coordinated
campaigns with millions of followers.

The reality is the vast majority of China support the CCP, and most of them do
not hate the regime.

------
cameronc56
Just take a look at the articles comments...

